# Danke für was?



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda. Cómo digo en español: *Für was* sollte ich dir dir danken? Du hast mir nie geholfen.

La estructura es "darle las gracias a alguien por algo". Entonces tendría que decir: ¿Por qué debería darte las gracias? Pero eso sería: Warum sollte ich dir danken?
 y "Para qué debería agradecerte" no está bien según un amigo mío. ¿Entonces cómo puedo traducir "für was" en este contexto?



Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Peterdg

Una posibilidad sería: "¿Por qué motivo debería darte las gracias?"


----------



## Tonerl

Hier ein Vorschlag, der vielleicht auch helfen könnte:

aus welchem Grund? 
aus welchem Anlass? 
mit welcher Begründung...? 
a título de qué?

Für was/aus welchem Grund sollte ich dir danken? Du hast mir nie geholfen.
A título de qué debería agradecerte. Nunca me has ayudado !

_*
*_


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ok muchas gracias!


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## bwprius

DanielaKlein said:


> Ok muchas gracias!
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela



Ich würde



Peterdg said:


> "¿Por qué motivo debería darte las gracias?"



gegenüber



Tonerl said:


> *A título de qué debería agradecerte. Nunca me has ayudado !*



vorziehen, da "a título de" etwas hochgestochen klingt und außerdem bedeutungsmäßig nicht passt, weil

a título de - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com


----------



## osa_menor

¡Hola a todos!

¿Alguien podría explicar por qué "_Para qué debería agradecerte_" no está bien?

En LEO dan _para qué_ como traducción de _wofür._

Muchas gracias,

Osa.


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> ¿Alguien podría explicar por qué "_Para qué debería agradecerte_" no está bien?


Porque el verbo agradecer normalmente es transitivo: _¿Qué debería agradecerte?_

En español americano también se usa como intransitivo seguido de un complemento con la preposición _por_: _¿Por qué debería agradecerte?_

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> vorziehen, da "a título de" etwas hochgestochen klingt und außerdem bedeutungsmäßig nicht passt, weil



< ...>
Es dreht hier nicht um "a título de", sondern ausschließlich um " a título de qué"- (aus welchem Grund), wie oben erklärt. In den Print-Medien, mit gehobenem Stil, wirst du so gut wie NIE "für was" soll ich dir danken lesen, eher "wofür", "aus welchem Grund" etc... !!!

Quintessenz:
Das klingt weder "hochgestochen", noch "unangemessen" !
< ... >


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> < ...>
> Es dreht hier nicht um "a título de", sondern ausschließlich um " a título de qué"- (aus welchem Grund), wie oben erklärt. In den Print-Medien, mit gehobenem Stil, wirst du so gut wie NIE "für was" soll ich dir danken lesen, eher "wofür", "aus welchem Grund" etc... !!!
> 
> Quintessenz:
> Das klingt weder "hochgestochen", noch "unangemessen" !
> < ... >



Das einfache, umgangssprachliche, unkomplizierte Wort *Wofür *mit _*A título de qué *_zu übersetzen, würde mir (Achtung: persönliche Meinung!!!) nie einfallen. Ob es in irgendeinem Wörter-/Phrasenbuch so als Entsprechung vorkommt, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde vermuten, dass dies nicht der Fall ist.

Unter den gesuchten Linguee-Beispielen a título de qué - Traducción al alemán – Linguee schon mal nicht.


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Tengo una duda. Cómo digo en español: *Für was* sollte ich dir dir danken? Du hast mir nie geholfen.
> 
> La estructura es "darle las gracias a alguien por algo". Entonces tendría que decir: ¿Por qué debería darte las gracias? Pero eso sería: Warum sollte ich dir danken?


—¿*Por qué cosas* tе debería estar agradecido? No me has ayudado nunca.

Das wäre eine mehr oder weniger wörtliche Entsprechung für "*Für was* sollte ich dir danken?".

Saludos,


----------



## walfrido

Es fallt mir ein dass "Warum" vileicht  "Fur was" in diesem Falle ersetzen kann. Dann ist es richtig mit "Por qué" den Ausdruck zu ubesetzen 
zu beginnen, denke ich.


----------



## kunvla

_*Für was* sollte ich dir danken? Du hast mir nie geholfen_.

≈ ¿*Qué* es *por lo que* te debería estar agredecido / agredecida?

Espero que ahora quede claro el sentido del ejemplo alemán.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ahh muchas gracias. Sí ya queda claro.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

